# New "Jet" class forum.



## afxgns (Jul 6, 2006)

Hey All,
There's a new forum to check out for all things "Jet" It is centered around the 12 volt inline brass weighted chassis.

http://www.sccbb.com/ubb.html

Give it a try,


----------



## SwamperGene (Dec 1, 2003)

afxgns said:


> Hey All,
> There's a new forum to check out for all things "Jet" It is centered around the 12 volt inline brass weighted chassis.
> 
> http://www.sccbb.com/ubb.html
> ...


Ya had me for a minute...



> All posts and additions are Copyright © 2000-2008 SCCBB and Wizzard High Performance, Inc.


...then ya lost me.


Did you buy sccbb or is it still Bob's? If it's using the wiz membership db, count myself and the multitude of other "banned" hobbyists out.


----------



## martybauer31 (Jan 27, 2004)

SwamperGene said:


> If it's using the wiz membership db, count myself and the multitude of other "banned" hobbyists out.


Agreed, I saw a Wizz post in there when I went to check out your site. You're a good guy Tim, but your friend leaves a LOT to be desired.


----------



## wheelszk (Jul 8, 2006)

Get the popcorn out. :devil:


----------



## Gary#8 (Dec 14, 2004)

Can't even join. Say's my my e-mail address has already been registered???????????? Guess I'll keep away from that site.


----------



## SwamperGene (Dec 1, 2003)

wheelszk said:


> Get the popcorn out. :devil:


lol

It's really not about the drama...banned or not I've seen him post his "enemies'" IP addresses and other personal info before, I wouldn't sign up anywhere knowing my personal info wasn't secure.

Guess I answered my own question just now looking at the couple posts there:



> *wizzard*
> Administrator
> Member # 846


 
Tim, why not start a private board?


----------



## wheelszk (Jul 8, 2006)

I looked yesterday,saw who it was and hit return.


----------



## tjd241 (Jan 25, 2004)

Snacktime! nd


----------



## sethndaddy (Dec 4, 2004)

Wow, I use to post on that forum years ago, before Hobbytalk had a slot car section. 

Even then I spent more time reading Hobbytalk diecast, with an occasional slot refrence, just because the people where so much more friendly. 

Once Hobbytalk had a slot forum I didn't need to go to that bad place anymore...although I miss Batman (I think his name is Jack). That guy was top notch and helped me over the computer and on the phone as I was just starting resin casting, he answered stupid question after stupid question for me.


----------



## SwamperGene (Dec 1, 2003)

LOL I see the "my car's better" battle line has been drawn _already_...not even 24 hours. :drunk: 

Hate to tell ya Tim, it's gonna be a far cry from "all things Jet". :freak:


----------



## oddrods (Feb 6, 2007)

Been banned myself years ago. Not sure why but no great loss. Rob


----------



## Bill Hall (Jan 6, 2007)

Geez I wanna be banned with the rest of y'as! Sounds like a badge of honor in this instance. Feelin all mopey and left out now....hahahahahahaha!

Sounds like I missed all the fun!


----------



## resinmonger (Mar 5, 2008)

*High Chinning Bar*



Bill Hall said:


> Geez I wanna be banned with the rest of y'as! Sounds like a badge of honor in this instance. Feelin all mopey and left out now....hahahahahahaha!
> 
> Sounds like I missed all the fun!


The posts on this site set such high expectations that I'll never keep up.  

I used to be happy just running slot cars.  

Then I realized I don't have a cool garage (working on that - got some Winner's Circle crew and tools). 

Now I see I haven't been banned. Will it never end? :freak:

Too many laps behind Russ.


----------



## coach61 (Sep 6, 2004)

resinmonger said:


> The posts on this site set such high expectations that I'll never keep up.
> 
> I used to be happy just running slot cars.
> 
> ...


Ok Russ your banned from Parking your oil leaking Porsche in my driveway too.. Park on the street...that goes Double for you Bill

Dave ( One who served Detention lol)


----------



## resinmonger (Mar 5, 2008)

*Sweet*

You're the best coach!:woohoo:


----------



## afxgns (Jul 6, 2006)

SwamperGene said:


> LOL I see the "my car's better" battle line has been drawn _already_...not even 24 hours. :drunk:
> 
> Hate to tell ya Tim, it's gonna be a far cry from "all things Jet". :freak:


Sorry to let you all down.

Maybe you could post a list of the people I CAN deal with and stay in your good graces.

You see,
I thought this new class just might get us all away from this stupid stuff. you know, the high school, "If I hang out with him, am I cool?' thing.

I thought that you just might try the new deal BEFORE you poo-poo it. But Now I can see the error of my ways. The magnet car crap has gotten too far into this hobby to get away from.

After seeing ALL of you at the Fray, and having your support after that fiasco, I can't believe I was so thoughtless.

:wave:


----------



## NTxSlotCars (May 27, 2008)

1. If you don't like someone, make believe you do or don't respond. Personal attacks will not be tolerated.
2. Leave the flamers to the moderators, don't respond.
3. You can discuss the virtues or shortcomings of any products, organizations, or companies in a polite, factual manner without malice. 
4. Have some fun, learn, and enjoy your hobby. 

I guess these rules are just on your site?

Here, we race Tycos, and everybody gets along

Rich


----------



## martybauer31 (Jan 27, 2004)

afxgns said:


> Sorry to let you all down.
> 
> Maybe you could post a list of the people I CAN deal with and stay in your good graces.
> 
> ...


Sarcasm aside Tim, I should have bit my lip instead of posting initially (yet here I go again). It's nothing against you at all, I have enjoyed talking with you at the fray and your posts always teach me something new, and for that I am grateful.

The problem is, the individual on that board that people keep referring to has made a long standing habit of allowing only 1 opinion and 1 way to go, and that is what has some folks not wanting to go down the new path you have laid out.

It has nothing to do with someone hanging out with the wrong group of kids at the snackbar, you can hang out with whoever you like, I'll still listen to what you have to say, you're a good guy and I'm glad you post here.

I hope your new board does well, and apologies for offending you, it wasn't intended, but I certainly see that it did, so I am sorry. I need to make an effort to not post in the manner that I would rail against myself.

Thanks,

Marty


----------



## martybauer31 (Jan 27, 2004)

NTxSlotCars said:


> Here, we race Tycos, and everybody gets along
> 
> Rich


Dude, you need to seek help on the Tyco thing.... perhaps a..... "Tyco"analyst?


----------



## SwamperGene (Dec 1, 2003)

afxgns said:


> You see,
> I thought this new class just might get us all away from this stupid stuff. you know, the high school, "If I hang out with him, am I cool?' thing


It ain't the classes Tim, it never was.... it's when people let manufacturers influence how we play with our toys. The reason it's gonna follow the mag car crap is that the same players are involved...it's completely logical that it would given my point above.

As I said, your bubby...a manufacturer and the owner of that board...already started, less than 24 hours after your first post. I didn't see you answering "Really, Bob, these cars do run very close, so please refrain from starting any battles here regarding which car is better." He very publicly bitchslapped the AZ guys when they couldn't get Storms to win, he'll do it with the Thunderstorm just as fast. It's never the car, it's the builder/driver. :freak:


----------



## afxgns (Jul 6, 2006)

#1 He's not my "Bubby"

#2 I saw a guy defending his products. We all know that the G-Jet is a "work in progress" They keep upgrading and tweeking as they see fit. Bob is only trying to point that out. It's not a battle, it's an answer.

#3 Bob knows the deal we are trying to get going and he embraces it. Unlike the other manufacturers. He WANTS to run against the other guys in a heads up league. So what if he's getting a little trash talkin' in, That's what these guys do.

#4 I'm not the moderator of this board, but if I was, I still wouldn't have shut anyone down.


----------



## SwamperGene (Dec 1, 2003)

Tim I'm not trying to get into a flame war over this, I'm merely pointing out that you'd be better off promoting the hobby on neutral ground. There's too many burnt bridges leading to all the manufacturers...and doesn't it suprise you at least a little that even here on HT, a rather neutral board with an emphasis on collecting and modeling, you're finding people who've been banned by the grand one? That in itself speaks volumes as to how deep this little problem has become over the years. Quite literally, half your audience is gone before you even started, not to mention the innocent casualties of block-banning IP's.


----------



## coach61 (Sep 6, 2004)

martybauer31 said:


> Dude, you need to seek help on the Tyco thing.... perhaps a..... "Tyco"analyst?


No Worries I am going to get a Friday night one of these days and get down to his track to show him the error of his ways.. lol


Dave

(Tyco were those not the cars we gave the kids to play with?)


----------

